# no fangled gas can



## cda (Jul 19, 2010)

anyone have one of these:::        http://www.amazon.com/Blitz-81033-Gal-Enviro-Flo-Plus/dp/B001JTS6QQ/ref=tag_stp_st_edpp_url

I had someone store a gallon size in my garage, and after a hot day smelled gas fumes, where as my regular screw on gallon container had no problem


----------



## Alias (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a lower tech version that just has a self closing spout. What a pain in the a$$ to fill the weedwhacker, tiller, etc. Can't get the durn thing to open or stay open when filling! I store mine away from the house, usually in the shed, so can't tell you about odor.

Sue, another 'green' invention  :mrgreen:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 19, 2010)

"Air tight seal when not in use reduces leakage"

If filled and little or no room left for expansion no plastic gas can is air tight on a hot day.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 21, 2010)

I have one of those wonderful cans for deisel fuel.  I spill more fuel now than with the prevous can.  A bad design.


----------

